# Like/Dislike; Agree/Disagree



## Steve

How are people viewing the little dudes at the bottom of the post?  When I dislike something, is that taken as "negative reputation?"  What if I disagree with it?
I have been willy nilly liking, disliking, agreeing, disagreeing and generally spamming just about every post I read.  Well, not every post, but every time I think about it.  I haven't given it much thought. 

I'm curious how everyone views these.  Are you taking them seriously? 

And for my part, if I dislike your post, I'm viewing it as a kind of, 'hey, that wasn't cool."  Not as a, "I hate you and I never want to see you again."  And if I hit "disagree" that just means I don't agree.  There's not intended to be any more baggage attached.


----------



## elder999

Steve said:


> How are people viewing the little dudes at the bottom of the post?  When I dislike something, is that taken as "negative reputation?"  What if I disagree with it?
> I have been willy nilly liking, disliking, agreeing, disagreeing and generally spamming just about every post I read.  Well, not every post, but every time I think about it.  I haven't given it much thought.
> 
> I'm curious how everyone views these.  Are you taking them seriously?
> 
> And for my part, if I dislike your post, I'm viewing it as a kind of, 'hey, that wasn't cool."  Not as a, "I hate you and I never want to see you again."  And if I hit "disagree" that just means I don't agree.  There's not intended to be any more baggage attached.


 
I want a little barfing dude.  that pretty much says, _"You make me *sick!*_ <Insert much missed :lfao: smiley here>


----------



## jks9199

That's kind of how I'm seeing them, too.  I pretty much figure take 'em at face value:  Like, Dislike...  Agree or Disagree... etc.  It's a one click response rather than a post saying "I agree/disagree/that was funny/useful, etc."


----------



## jezr74

Same, I tend to use the buttons on a topic I have an opinion about. I think it also gives an avenue for people that don't tend to post but like to back a post with buttons instead. Which I've been seeing lately. So I think that having more options is a good thing.


----------



## Steve

Glad I'm not the only one.  I just don't want to be creating a lot of hard feelings unknowingly! 

So, here's another question.  On some subforums, I see a "List" link next to the icons.  In others, I do not.  Is there a reason for the inconsistency?  For example, in this thread, I can see who clicked on what.


----------



## Steve

elder999 said:


> I want a little barfing dude.  that pretty much says, _"You make me *sick!*_ <Insert much missed :lfao: smiley here>


You should get it and just add it to your signature, elder!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.  I just don't want to be creating a lot of hard feelings unknowingly!
> 
> So, here's another question.  On some subforums, I see a "List" link next to the icons.  In others, I do not.  Is there a reason for the inconsistency?  For example, in this thread, I can see who clicked on what.



I believe the "list/no list" issue is one of the things still being tweaked. You should be able to click and see who liked/whatever your post.


----------



## K-man

Steve said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.  I just don't want to be creating a lot of hard feelings unknowingly!
> 
> So, here's another question.  On some subforums, I see a "List" link next to the icons.  In others, I do not.  Is there a reason for the inconsistency?  For example, in this thread, I can see who clicked on what.


Well the red cross (disagree) shows up as a neg rep. on your file. Expect to see a lot more appearing if that is the way the game is to be played.


----------



## Steve

K-man said:


> Well the red cross (disagree) shows up as a neg rep. on your file. Expect to see a lot more appearing if that is the way the game is to be played.


  Oh man.  That's all I need.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-man

Steve said:


> Oh man.  That's all I need.


Mate, I didn't do that to you even when you were calling me coy. Don't expect to see any on your posts anytime soon. I've only dished out a handful in six years, only one or two until recently. I'll save them for people who deserve them. Turning the other cheek is not really part of my religion.  I'm more Old Testament, an eye for an eye!


----------



## jezr74

So Like\Dislike is a social indicator, but the Agree\Disagree is a rep modifier?


----------



## elder999

Steve said:


> You should get it and just add it to your signature, elder!


I

THat's a good idea, but I've got a better one!!

 





That's right, baby: *I'm back!*


----------



## drop bear

If i like a post and have nothing to add i will just tag them.

if i disagree i like to let people know why.

internet reputation is a non event for me.


----------



## drop bear

K-man said:


> Mate, I didn't do that to you even when you were calling me coy. Don't expect to see any on your posts anytime soon. I've only dished out a handful in six years, only one or two until recently. I'll save them for people who deserve them. Turning the other cheek is not really part of my religion.  I'm more Old Testament, an eye for an eye!



i must admit as far as zinger insults go. Coy is not one i would. Have carried with me. Over multiple threads. And i have been called all kinds of stuff.


----------



## drop bear

drop bear said:


> i must admit as far as zinger insults go. Coy is not one i would. Have carried with me. Over multiple threads. And i have been called all kinds of stuff.



why all the full stops? I am on a phone and it is grammar fighting me.


----------



## K-man

Call it karma!


----------



## jks9199

K-man said:


> Well the red cross (disagree) shows up as a neg rep. on your file. Expect to see a lot more appearing if that is the way the game is to be played.


It's an entirely different system; don't try too hard to compare it to the old.  The new system keeps a running tally of all ratings received.  I'd think of it as more post-specific than the old reputation level.  Personally -- probably still won't make much use of the Dislike, may use Disagree more.


----------



## Buka

This is all so confusing to me. Thank God I'm used to being confused.

I like the like button thingy. Never actually noticed the other ones until now.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> How are people viewing the little dudes at the bottom of the post?  When I dislike something, is that taken as "negative reputation?"  What if I disagree with it?
> I have been willy nilly liking, disliking, agreeing, disagreeing and generally spamming just about every post I read.  Well, not every post, but every time I think about it.  I haven't given it much thought.
> 
> I'm curious how everyone views these.  Are you taking them seriously?



I take them very seriously and let then influence every aspect of my life...Actually they mean little to me, but then that would also depend on who gives it to me and why.



Steve said:


> And for my part, if I dislike your post, I'm viewing it as a kind of, 'hey, that wasn't cool."  Not as a, "I hate you and I never want to see you again."  And if I hit "disagree" that just means I don't agree.  There's not intended to be any more baggage attached.



Not to worry Steve.... I have always hated you and never wanted to see you again anyways  But also understand.. I only say this because you have no idea who I really am or where I live 

Seriously, no worries, I try not to take any of this personally these days...


----------



## tshadowchaser

I use the new system much like has been said by others. If I like a post I indicate by clicking like , I'll dislike or approve (agree), say a post was informative,etc.
I like the system but had not figured out the agree and disagree where like our old rep system.  Thanks for that information


----------



## jezr74

It is what we make it to be. I'm going with the OP, use loosely and when I'm too lazy to type.


----------



## K-man

I think that is also a question of manners and respect, something that doesn't seem to be top of mind these days. It takes a lot of time and thought to compose some of the posts for MT. If someone likes the post or agrees with it, fine. That symbol says it all. I think it is just bloody rude to put up a cross with no explanation. But I'm not to old to learn. I can do that too.


----------



## Dirty Dog

K-man said:


> I think that is also a question of manners and respect, something that doesn't seem to be top of mind these days. It takes a lot of time and thought to compose some of the posts for MT. If someone likes the post or agrees with it, fine. That symbol says it all. I think it is just bloody rude to put up a cross with no explanation. But I'm not to old to learn. I can do that too.


 
I wouldn't worry about it too much. The way I see it, if someone likes or agrees with my posts, then cool. 

If they disagree or dislike, well, obviously there's just something wrong with them. Otherwise they would appreciate the pearls of wisdom dropping from my keyboard...


----------



## K-man

Why can't I 'like' *and* 'agree'?


----------



## jezr74

K-man said:


> I think that is also a question of manners and respect, something that doesn't seem to be top of mind these days. It takes a lot of time and thought to compose some of the posts for MT. If someone likes the post or agrees with it, fine. That symbol says it all. I think it is just bloody rude to put up a cross with no explanation. But I'm not to old to learn. I can do that too.


Yeah true, it would be in context of the thread though.

But people have a virtual reputation, nothing to do with the numbers. The regular posters can see what's going on.


----------



## jks9199

K-man said:


> Why can't I 'like' *and* 'agree'?


I agree; it would be nice to be able to select more than one of the ratings.  I might like a post, and think it's useful or funny.  Of course, the only-one rating set up does promote conversation since if I want to say both -- I've gotta make an actual post, not just rate it.


----------



## K-man

jks9199 said:


> I agree; it would be nice to be able to select more than one of the ratings.  I might like a post, and think it's useful or funny.  Of course, the only-one rating set up does promote conversation since if I want to say both -- I've gotta make an actual post, not just rate it.


It was a strictly tongue in cheek remark   with a dash of seriousness.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I liked the  idea of being able to say why I liked or disliked a post if I wanted to in private in the old system.
Sometimes it was nice to explain why i gave that rep. without letting the whole world know.  It also caused a lot less interruption of threads at times.


----------



## donald1

K-man said:


> Why can't I 'like' *and* 'agree'?


that would be a nice feature but i guess for now choosing wisley on which to use will have to do


----------



## jks9199

Just a note/observation:

It looks like the software converted existing Likes over directly.  It also gives you a much more detailed view of the type of reputation a member is accumulating than the old software.  The old way, you saw the overall rep balance, and (as I recall) the number of liked posts was also visible.  But... if you look at a person's profile here, you can actually see how many of each category of rating they've received.  In a way -- it's a better picture of a person, that way.


----------



## donald1

looking at one of the other threads seeing like, dislike and agree being used got me thinking which is worse dislike or disagree


----------



## Dirty Dog

Donald1, I don't think either is better or worse. I think it's more a case of attitude towards the post.


----------



## K-man

Dirty Dog said:


> Donald1, I don't think either is better or worse. I think it's more a case of attitude towards the post.


I think a lot of it is is more a case of attitude.


----------



## Zero

K-man said:


> Well the red cross (disagree) shows up as a neg rep. on your file. Expect to see a lot more appearing if that is the way the game is to be played.



Is it true that if you get enough negative reps you get a temporary posting ban?   Are we really allowed to use this one?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Zero said:


> Is it true that if you get enough negative reps you get a temporary posting ban?   Are we really allowed to use this one?



No, it is not true. Nothing another member can do will result in any sort of access restriction.
If warning points from Staff exceed set limits, of course, then your access will be restricted, suspended, or banned.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

That is a great set up because it would be unfortunate if it was the other way around.

I like the new system.  Though like anything it does take a little time to get it sorted out!


----------



## Transk53

Just realised this morning that I disagreed with @Gnarlie and *[post* and I should have pressed agreed. With the negative be immediately changed on the ratings? Now have agreed.

EDIT Just checked again and the negative is at 0. Excelent.


----------



## Dirty Dog

The system allows you to undo any of those ratings. Changes are updated immediately.


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> The system allows you to undo any of those ratings. Changes are updated immediately.



Yeah thanks. Looked rather daft thanking and disagreeing.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> Yeah thanks. Looked rather daft thanking and disagreeing.


 
Maybe it means you like to disagree...

Or, more seriously, someone could post a well thought out opinion which is thought provoking but you still disagree with their conclussions.

It could happen...


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe it means you like to disagree...
> 
> Or, more seriously, someone could post a well thought out opinion which is thought provoking but you still disagree with their conclussions.
> 
> It could happen...



Yeah it could happen. Good point!


----------

